# North GA Buck



## kevin17 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## cohuttahunter (Oct 5, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2019)

kevin17 said:


> View attachment 985484


He's a nice one! The one to the left will be a good one also


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 5, 2019)

Gonna be some happy campers this year!


----------



## kevin17 (Oct 5, 2019)

cohuttahunter said:


> Very nice![/QUOTE
> Are you going to Cohutta this coming week?


----------



## cohuttahunter (Oct 5, 2019)

Definitely.  Can't think of a better escape from the apple festival than a cohutta hunt!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice!  He is posing quite well for the shot!


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice Buck! I feel your pain about the Apple Festival, I live on Ft Mountain..Bride and I do our shopping ahead of the Festival. 2nd and 3rd weekend of October are Chaos in Ellijay, with the 60-80k tourist that invade here.


----------



## kevin17 (Oct 16, 2019)

wvdawg said:


> Nice!  He is posing quite well for the shot!





nkbigdog said:


> Nice Buck! I feel your pain about the Apple Festival, I live on Ft Mountain..Bride and I do our shopping ahead of the Festival. 2nd and 3rd weekend of October are Chaos in Ellijay, with the 60-80k tourist that invade here.


I bet your getting plenty of sight seers up on the mountain now


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 16, 2019)

kevin17 said:


> I bet your getting plenty of sight seers up on the mountain now


For these two weekends, Bride and I stay home. Just not worth messing with the traffic and crowds.


----------



## kevin17 (Oct 16, 2019)

nkbigdog said:


> For these two weekends, Bride and I stay home. Just not worth messing with the traffic and crowds.


How did you know I was in Ellijay too?


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 17, 2019)

kevin17 said:


> How did you know I was in Ellijay too?


Post #6 was a good clue!


----------



## kevin17 (Oct 17, 2019)

We moved off of Murray side of Fort Mt  back in the summer so we could be closer to family in Ellijay and BR.


----------

